# New to the group



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I am new to fertility friends.   I am a little scared what to expect on here, not really sure what to write.  Anyhow here goes.  I am 35 years old and married.  I suffer from severe endometriosis.  First discovered this in October 2006 after complaining to the doctor for 18 months about severe back pain and since I started my periods when I was 17 used to have really bad periods, feeling faint and being sick etc.  Anyway in October 2006 I had such bad pain I was doubled over and could not breathe.  Was rushed to local hospital where they found a 10cm cyst on my left ovary.  Had an operation to remove it and they took away most of the left ovary.  They first thought it was cancer but luckily it wasn't.  So had first op on 01/12/06, 2nd and 3rd ops on 30/11/07 and 13/06/08 to try and sort out the right hand side.  My husband is absoultely fine, apart from being diagnosed a diabetic in 2007 but has not effected the sperm so far !!  Hes a little trouper !!

Last year I had 3 failed attempts at IUI at Hexham hospital.  Finally started IVF 6 weeks ago on the long protocol.  Thought we were finally getting somewhere but no another spanner in the works.  Went on Friday for what I thought was a routine scan before egg collection on Monday only to be told they were cancelling the cycle cos I had only produced 2 follicels at 16mm or above.  Both of these on right ovary, bloody left ovary is useless might as well be a flipper !!!  Like to be fair they do think it is the size of a grain of sand.  So spent most of the weekend crying !!!

So in the end they gave me IUI yesterday as not to waste the drugs.  Like not much chance of it working.  So now playing the waiting game !!!  Only different is this time I was given pessaries to insert, nice !!!  Not sure where to insert them front bum or back bum, they said it did n't matter but have read the back bum is better, so any advice on this would be helpful. If it doesn't work will go back In April to see about starting everything again on the short protocol.  Joined here for advice and to share stories with other people in the hope it makes me feel better.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ginger Baby and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Huge    I'm sorry to hear that your treatment has been turbulent so far  
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

helloooo hun  x 
U will see all the ladies here are fab... For advice, or just general chatting, and we understand where ur coming frm an how u feel... *fingers crossed 4 ur iui* where ru? In the index has boards for diff areas an hospitals, u mayb able2 chat 2ladies near u, or at ur hospital-ive found this invaluable... Good luck hunny x x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh you are the first person to reply to me apart from fertility friends people.  I was starting to feel unloved ha ha !!!  I live in Cumbria (so out in the sticks) we were on the news in November due to serve floods.  The hospital I am having treatment at is Gateshead.  Its the nearest one in my area, 2 to 3 hours drive away depending on traffic.

They are really nice there but it is a busy hospital so somtimes feel its like a baby making factory but don't care as long as I get a baby eventually.  Anyway its took this long to see them, been on the NHS waiting list forever !!  Plus they had sent me an appointment in November but I did not attend cos I did not get the letter, it was lost in the post !!  I rang them in Feb cos I had been waiting ages and after crying on the phone and seeing my GP they got me another appointment.  

Feely a bit crappy today cos today was supposed to be embryo transfer day if IVF cycle had not been cancelled.  I know they have done the IUI instead but already had 3 failed attemps at that so not holding out much hope.  Plus I told a few people I was going through IVF at work.  I am back in work tomorrow and feel a bit stupid facing them, feel like a failure.  I will look on he index boards.  Thanks for the tip.  Good luck to you honey too and thanks again for replying to my post.

Hugs and kisses
Ginger Baby


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

aww hun, its a long drawn out process... But ur on ur way,  have a look for ur area/ hospital, just nice 2speak to ppl who have been to same 1 as u, an hear sucess stories... Dont feel like a failure, u are NOT!!! Look hw many people r on this site due to infertility... I never imagened so many... Its just not spoke about enough... An il admit im 1 of them, i dont want any1 that knws me an my db to havv any idea we r ttc... If u ever wana chat 1 on 1 just pm me, x x


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Gingerbaby, 

Sorry you have had such a difficult time so far. i joined the site yesterday and just seeing how many other people out there are going through the same thing and understand what it is like has made me feel much better. 

I have blown you some bubbles and hope they bring you luck.....

x


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the site Gingerbaby.  You have certainly had a rough ride. Unfortunately IVF can be full of "Not this time"s.  From follicles not growing, to eggs not fertilising, to linings not being thick enough, to 2ww which end in BFNs.  Everyone here has been through at least one of those things.  Take the time to cry and make sure that you talk/type to the other people here.

Sending loads and loads of positive energy for some good news to come your way xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh thanks for all the replies.  When I posted the other day and I did not get many replies I thought oh my god I am such a loser I can't even make friends on a social net work site.  I was feeling a bit low.

I know I sound a bit needy buts its just that even though my 2 best friends are great they just don't get it, so its nice that I will have people to share the highs and lows with on here.  Like only had lows so far so here's hoping we are all have some highs soon.

So you have all really cheered me up.

Also can someone tell me how to do the blow bubbels thing.  

Thanks again

Ginger baby


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi again Ginger Baby 

You'll make loads of friends hun, get posting in different areas and you'll soon get to know people 



Caz said:


> *What are bubbles?*
> 
> If you look under the persons name you will see that they have xxx number of bubbles.
> Bubbles are a currency of friendship - they are given as a token of friendship or luck for others, or just for fun to take your mind away from your more serious concerns.
> ...


Hope this helps hun, If you need any more help, shout!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya Ginger Baby,
ive just read your post, and i want to wish you all the best with your journey of treatment   

To bubble blow, you just click below the number of bubbles, how ever many you want to click. It does say under the bubbles 'click to blow' but dont worry theres lots on here that baffles you, when you are new  

Good luck

Take care hunny

Karen xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

oops posted the same time as Ceri xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mornin Karen!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Morning lovely!   x


----------



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Ginger baby!

I'm a newby too, thought I'd say hi and welcome - we have similar names too! You've had a rough ride, my lovely, and whilst being a member on here won't magically solve what's going on, I have already benefited by being a member simply by reading others stories and tales and seeing the support that is on offer to everyone. You can often be isolated with not many people understanding infertility issues, so hopefully here we'll get (and of course give to others) support that we need. Hope to see you around on the website

     love these icons!!!


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Gingerbread latte

I like your name too it rocks.  I have called myself ginger baby because I am a ginger, my husband likes to say he has brown hair but it has a tinge of ginger to it too.  So hopefully evenually we will have a ginger baby !!!

Yeah on here you realise you are not the only one and everyone has had tough times.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Ginger Baby XXX


----------



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Ginger baby,

I just love ginger bread latte's...my absolute favourite! Are you finding your way around the site ok? It just amazes and saddens me just how many people are suffering as we are. I can't tell you how many people I know right now who are pregnant...I feel as if everyone is except me, but one day it'll be us to! We have to remain positive to get through the sad days I guess.

Don't know what you experience is re telling friends and family, but I saw a link thorugh to a webiste the other day from FF which had a video to send to people to attempt to explain how you're feeling. It worth a look - called open arms. Let me know if you can't find it and I'll look for the link

xxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

I am not too good with technology.  DC is a computer nerd.  Hes supposed to be setting downloading the JAVA for the chat room link for me cos it won't work.  Likes he's watching 24 at the mo so will nag him about the Java thing tomorrow.

I also find it difficult finding if people have answered my posts.  Think I have replied to some peoples post twic by accident.  Sure I will get the hang of it soon.

I know what you mean about telling people.  I have had varried response from people saying just relax and do it normally and you will get pregnant, or go out and get drunk and then do it and you will get pregnant.  I just smile but inside I am thinking hang on my left tube is mangled and only a tiny speck of ovary there, right side is okayish, I suffer from Endo and have had 3 ops to get it sorted (well best it can be sorted) so yeah I will just get pregnant natually cos its so easy !!!  I have a few close friends who I talk too and they are very supportive but sometimes I think TCC is all I talk about and I am becoming a bore !!!  Usually I just mask everything with humour and say oh well god does not want any more ginger people in the world.  Sorry a bit of a rant there !!!  Being on here though makes me realise I am not alone and there are more of us out there with problems then you think.
Can you send me the link open eyes thingy.
Take care Hun Ginger Baby


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ginger, just press the "Show new replies to your posts" at the top right hand sde of the page.


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oooh, I hate it when people recommend that you get drunk and it will happen!!  I had to have stern words to my chiropractor the other day.  He told me to 'just not think about it and it will happen'.  I said "Come one, you work in the medical industry...surely you realise that PCOS and a low sperm count needs more serious intervention than 'just not thinking about it'!".  That silenced him!!

I'm glad that w've all found each other here and can vent about this sort of thing!


----------



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey guys,

Ginger baby - this is the link:-

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

I hope you find it useful. I know what you mean about people trying to give advice, there are situations where IVF/ICSI is the only thing that will achieve a pregnancy.  My husband has his tube missing to carry the sperm through to the semen and he was operated on to retrieve it, so its never going to happen, but people seem to forget/ignore things they don't like to hear and tell you to try anyway!!

I get you masking things with humour..I used to tell people who asked when we were having children that I didn't like them and didn't want any just t deflect the questions!! 

It is so useful to know there are ladies on here going through the same thing. I was part of a group of friends who were TTC and out of 5 of us there are only 2 left, so it's tough. I found yestareday that one got PG naturally after a cycle of IVF last year and a friend you got a positive result from ICSI today, so a lot to take in. Whilst I'm over the moon for them and wouldn't have it any other way I am still a little sad and upset tonight. It feels as though averyone I know right now is pregnant...



**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

oh I know what you mean.  Today a Mike at work came in all excited cos his partner had a little girl this morning.  He came to sign some forms for leave and I also found out my union rep is pregnant.  Union rep is helping me try to get special leave for some of my hospital appointments. I then went to the kitchen to get a drink and bumped into 2 pregnant people in there.  And whilst I am really happy for them, not quite at the bitter and twisted stage yet, I still think whens it going to be my turn !!!

Cos my team at work know my situtation I felt like they were watching when Mike came in, u know checking I was okay, so of course I had to be the first to congratulate him.
But hes a dead nice guy and I am genuinely please for him.

We will all get there in end.  Just got to keep plodding onwards.

Everyone take care.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya Gingerbread latte

Just watched the empty arms link.  Cried my outs, still crying now !!  It explains exactly how us poor souls feel.  Think I will show it to my mam next time shes down mine.

Thanks again

Ginger Baby


----------



## Sniff (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi

I'm new to group today and reading peoples stories just makes you think that you are not alone.  I've just posted for the 1st time today.  Good look with your treatment, we've had 3 rounds of IVF, 1 cancelled due to rubbish folicies so I know how you must feel.  Had M/C on our 2nd cycle , and after the 3rd they have recommended I have no more   .  I'm know going down the route of DE - gotr to try to remain postive but it's so hard.

Hope things go well for you xxx


----------



## gingerbread latte (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,

Sniff - welcome to the group, glad you can find help and support here. You've had such a journey so far and all of it very sad. But...you are trying a new journey with DE and hopefully this will be a new chapter for you and you will have successful treatment. I'm due to be starting a cycle donating eggs soon and I am doing it in the hope it'll help another lady. Good luck - we will all get there!!

Ginger baby - such news at your work....one day it will be you. well done on being strong so far, but we all have days when we aren't and thats fine too. Glad you liked the link, I bawled my eyes out too, just says everything I feel!!

GL xxx


----------

